# scarecrow in corn field theme



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi all,
I was thinking of doing a corn field in the front yard and throw in some of the many scarecrows I have and of course some pumpkins. Does any one have any ideas i can add to help make it a bit more scarier?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Children of the corn... OooOoOooOooooo lol


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

make sure you don t use cute scarecrows . maybe some crows . try to make it so it is a maze up to your door that is so crowded and and make the cornstalks close enough and tall enough so you can't see too far ahead of you. put a small sign up at the front that says since you use cornstalks you have been seeing alot of mice and spiders to be carefull, that should mess with their minds a bit.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

I would mess with peoples sences as much as possible... claustrophobic areas with little light, tight areas and such... Just be sure to think safety 1st!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

low creepy lighting and fog creeping through the corn stocks is a nice touch.


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

Lighting from the ground behind the corn gives a cool effect. You get lots of broken light coming through. Fog also makes a really nice touch. I'm planting corn this year as well to go with a pumpkin patch.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I highly recommend getting a couple of volunteers to be scarecrows, in addition to your fake ones. They can stay still, then jump out at guests or Trick or Treaters. This gets them everytime! 

Eric


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd get some people to wear dark clothing, and wear some sort of mask w/ red eyes, and run around the corn stalks with a fake sythe.


----------



## Lot27 (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome ideas. Tight paths sounds cool. I'd pump the fog through a chiller to get better hang time and keep it low. That and the back lighting is sweet. 
A couple prop scarecrows with one being an actor. Yeah, predictable (so they say) but still gets the scares. 
How much room are we talking about?


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

it`s only a 12 x 10 lawn infront of the house. i`ll try posting a pic of front yard maybe that will help .
HPIM2956-1.jpg picture by jenflippo - Photobucket


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I think PumpkinRot's lot isn't that much bigger. His 2009 work could give you some ideas: Halloween 2009 pics...


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

I follow what pumpkinrot does and his area seems bigger . But thanks for the reply


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I can see it now "Field Of Screams" Awesome idea!


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

Good Scarecrows and just dark eerie spooky atmosphere


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

I like that " Field of Screams" that`s got a good ring to it. Thanks Halloweenrocks08.
Awesome scarecrow pics Creepy Crawler. Good Scarecrows and just dark eerie spooky atmosphere is so true. it really worked for you. Thanks again all.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

Creepy scarecrows are the best. Be sure to post pics so I can steal your ideas.


View attachment 9524


View attachment 9525


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Your welcome. Also something you could add since it's a field type theme would mouse or rat attacks on a victem maybe? Love the pictures you guys posted. Keep us updated on this. Im looking forward ot it.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

halloweenrocks08 thats a great idea rat attacks on some poor victims ! So many great ideas and so little space to do it in.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I would run some line to a few different areas tied to some groups of corn stalks, and the other end to where you could control them easy. Give them a pull at the right times and rattle the stalks to make it seem like something is coming for them.
Also maybe a sound card with the headless horseman scream or something and a timer that screams out from the field every so often.


----------



## lewlew (Oct 14, 2004)

An easy way to get a cornfield look and get your cornstalks to stand up is to use haybales to secure them. We use them in our haunt to make a corn maze in the driveway.

Lay the bale on its side with the twine running parallel to the ground and just slip the corn between the bailing twine. If you put them in both the front and back of the bale you get a nice 3-D/corn row effect. This is an older picture from a few years ago but I hope you can see the effect. If you stack two bales on top of each other it makes a 3' wall. It will also leave some room behind to hide an actor or other props.










I also highly recommend a strobe light shining through the corn. It is a very disorienting effect.


----------



## nategreat08 (Jul 31, 2009)

I was gonna do something like this last year, but I couldn't. 
Heres what I was gonna do. You have as little light as possible maybe pumpkins lighting the way. You have several scarecrows that look like they are people but they arnt. You have a main scarecrow posted up on a stand (this should be the creepiest)
And also save some corn stalks and Glue them to a shirt, (kinda like camo) then you have the person wearing the shirt/costume hiding in the cornstalks.


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

great idea you should have done it. I might use your cornstalk camo this year . thanks for sharing.


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

well I got 3 scarecrows , the american gothic farmer and wife zombies and a creepy crawler girl I might use for this years halloween. I also pulled out my crows and rats and I`m working on my dead guy thats going to be eaten by rats and crows. This is just the beginning.


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

pics in album


----------



## Raven & the Wren Studios (Aug 23, 2009)

For a small yard try making a tight spiral-type maze, entering from somewhere on the drive way (that way you can incorporate some of that real-estate for props/thematic staging) and exiting for candy at the door and (one last good scare) as the TOT's leave on the sidewalk back to the road. 

A tight double "s" shaped corn maze would be 'claustrophobic' without being too hazardous to navigate. Smoke machine and some strategic placement of blood on the corn stalk and crows pecking at "unidentifiable" matter would be a nice touch, too. Try building a simple wind kinetic mobile with crow silhouettes circling over the corn field from the second story window...might be a nice touch 

Hide a low-watt up light in the middle of the maze so that it has a creepy glow emanating towards the street- it'll also keep it lit enough to walk through.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*Corn*

Love this idea! We were going to do this last year and show "Children of the Corn" as our outdoor movie out in the woods. We actually planted corn...but it didn't grow. My husbands friend has a corn field so we planned on getting stalks from him. Then one day while at work, the man's son-n-law decided to do him a favor and plow the field. So no more stalks for us! After that, we just moved on to another theme. BUT I love the idea of it! I think it would be great!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

talkn to a farmer early in the year and ask if you can make a deal to get dried stalks of corn. You got to use real stalks to make it look right.


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

I was checking around on the internet and found that one can use cat tails just the same as corn stalks. But you would have to find a cat tail farm to get enough , bummer. But I thought I`d let everyone know.


----------

